# Looking for someone to do some CNC router work



## gjoffrionjr (Jun 10, 2008)

I am in the market for some CNC router work in wood. If interested send me a email.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gjoffrionjr

You may want to post your add on the forum below,I'm sure you will get some feed back/takers 

http://www.carvewright.com/forum/


========






gjoffrionjr said:


> I am in the market for some CNC router work in wood. If interested send me a email.


----------



## monades (Jul 1, 2008)

I will love to apply for the job ok
monades


----------



## monades (Jul 1, 2008)

I am a professional sabre 408 machinist


----------



## cammiller (Nov 17, 2008)

*Still looking?*



gjoffrionjr said:


> I am in the market for some CNC router work in wood. If interested send me a email.


I am looking for some work to keep my CNC router busy. If you are still looking let me know.


----------



## Grandpa Charlie (Nov 30, 2020)

Very old post... are you still looking for jobs?
Charlie


----------

